# offset flange and large toilet trapways



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't especially like offset flanges--noone does, but a good one like Sioux Chief is fine--except I'm wondering if with the new oversized trapway toilets, if the offset might disrupt the quick massive rush of water and affect flush performance, even if paper or waste didn't actually get hung up. Any thoughts? in other words, a good offset flange won't clog, but does it slow down the exiting water?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Honestly, whenever I have to use an offset flange I'm just glad I got it to work out......In other words I won't call them they'll have to call me back.....I hope that made sense.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Airgap said:


> Honestly, whenever I have to use an offset flange I'm just glad I got it to work out......In other words I won't call them they'll have to call me back.....I hope that made sense.


 Sounds like a variation of the olde 'Can't see it from my house' meme.

Been there, done that.


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

A regular flange goes into a 90, an offset is basically a 45 which would in turn go to another 45 making it a long sweep 90.


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

I guess the question is, would it impact flush if the ceramic was cast with an extra long sweep 90 into the trapway? I think it might, but . . .


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

MAC said:


> A regular flange goes into a 90, an offset is basically a 45 which would in turn go to another 45 making it a long sweep 90.


Not all of them are 45's. Some are just to move the toilet over an inch. That ain't no 45 pilgrim. It basically has about half the opening of a regular flange.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*422*

thems the only ones i see around here. it always amazes me when they work. breid...............:rockon:


----------



## satelliteplumah (Jun 20, 2010)

breid1903 said:


> thems the only ones i see around here. it always amazes me when they work. breid...............:rockon:


 Yes agreed,only use them when needed badly,i would rather have an extra inch behind the toilet,but sometimes you cant avoid it. but try explaining to the homeowner who wants the cimmeron or another super flusher..well ive only had it happen once or twice and havent heard anything yet. but I did wonder bout that.


----------

